# (from brazil) winecooler/humidor



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

*[From Brazil] Winecooler/Humidor - Acrylic Work!!!*

hi friends,

i used before this a Cedar desktop humidor for 25-50 cigars, and now i changed to a Wine Cooler, to rest my cigars on it.

This Wine Cooler is for 8 bottles, and i made trays on Acrylic for it. The acrylic dont smells and have no taste.

Everything cutted on laser, and designed on PC...









*photo: how came from factory -taking everything out -putting acrylic trays - the last, all done*

_* to make humidity i put a home made Cigar Oasis 
_
Enjoy.:smoke: :smoke2:


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very cool!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dang. That's slick.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Voce fez as gavetas?

Muito creativo.

Legal!


----------



## ALFs (Mar 18, 2010)

very cool nice job on the trays, resembles my setup except as you can guess I have out grown it so I picked up a significantly larger unit this weekend.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice, those trays are quite sexy. I may have to look into doing something like that


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

nice looking work there. did you build the shelves yourself and what did you use to bond the acrylic together? thanks for any insight.


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

kRaZe15 said:


> nice looking work there. did you build the shelves yourself and what did you use to bond the acrylic together? thanks for any insight.


well exist a kind of glue for acrylic, i dont know the name... but this glue dont make any smell...
but, i draw the project on my PC and send to a place to cut on laser every thing...

------------//

thanks to every body that liked my work...

just for now, the cigars are all ok... no smell, nothing....

About the CIGAR OASIS, home made... to people dont know, i live in Brazil, and we do not have access to the real cigar oasis equipament, so i made one for my self.

i used a cooler, floral sponge, a plastic case, and a timer for the power... 
i set the timer to work 1 hour and rest 2 hours... and is working well, humidity is around 70%...

=]


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Very impressive work, both on the trays, and the homemade humidifier.


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

i Dont know what to say but *I´ve BEEN HIT !!!!*]

a Friend from Texas sent me a Texas BOMB!!!

take a look. . .





































that was a AWESOME surprise, not just because the Cigars, but just because i never smoked non of them, here in Brazil we dont have acess to American Cigars ... nicaragua....

Just some Cubans, Brazillians (of course) and very little and hard to find CAMACHOS, DANIDOFF, A Fuentes...

thanks again to my Friend from texas, he is awesome guy!

i wish some day recive more diferent cigars... but from another stoogie friend...

:hungry:


----------



## Padurosa (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey Bruno...

Great work.

I was wondering huw much everything costed (with the acrylic drawers).
I'm also in Brazil and was thinking about a wine cooler.

How many cigars you think it will fit?


Ps.: I wrote in english because of my fellows BOTL who don't speak portuguese.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

those shelves are freakin aswome looking!


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

gibson,

thanks dude,

Everything was cutted on laser...


:cowboyic9:


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

beautiful wineador brother! ... what brand is that wine cooler?


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

very nice wineador and bomb at that matter.


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

*PIPS*
i Loved the BOMB!!!!

i just waiting for another... =]]]] :clap2:eace:

*cubanrob19*

The brand is DYNASTY, is chinese...
is for 8 bottles. :smoke:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, quite the techie you are. Nice Job!


----------

